# Beach renourishment complete 3/17 atlantic beach update?



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Have never had to deal with such on trips. The renourishment west of fort macon and past the oceanana pier was completed 3/17/21. How could this affect my surf fishing in general, and would I be better of sliding up closer to the inlet? Staying about smack in the middle of where the project took place. Thank ya kindly


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Fish the mouth of the inlet.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Bad for surf fishing, do as Rougesun says


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

what i will tell you is they have been doing that in Delaware for years and it screws it up big time. put a big hole in the ocean and it fills back in but in my opinion when they are pumping the sand they are pumping all the fish eggs etc etc and then in a year we will wonder where all the fish went.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I have been reading for awhile but this is my first post here. My wife and I were down at Atlantic Beach NC April 23rd through the 26th and the bite was on. When you cross the bridge into town all we had to do is turn right and the place we stayed was about 200 yards on the left. The beach replenishment had literally just finished in this area. I found a good hole and caught around 40 fish over two days. Mostly whitings-sea mullet, grunts and one lonely spot. I could have caught more but when the bite got heavy I switched up and fished for drums but didn’t catch one. I guess that’s why it called fishing not catching. It’s weird but I pulled in a old sock that was covered in small crabs and sea critters and there’s lots of bait in the surf. Maybe they did something different because the fishing was good. I feel like I should have fished harder for drum because I feel like I could have caught a few if I had concentrated on them.


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

Von said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have been reading for awhile but this is my first post here. My wife and I were down at Atlantic Beach NC April 23rd through the 26th and the bite was on. When you cross the bridge into town all we had to do is turn right and the place we stayed was about 200 yards on the left. The beach replenishment had literally just finished in this area. I found a good hole and caught around 40 fish over two days. Mostly whitings-sea mullet, grunts and one lonely spot. I could have caught more but when the bite got heavy I switched up and fished for drums but didn’t catch one. I guess that’s why it called fishing not catching. It’s weird but I pulled in a old sock that was covered in small crabs and sea critters and there’s lots of bait in the surf. Maybe they did something different because the fishing was good. I feel like I should have fished harder for drum because I feel like I could have caught a few if I had concentrated on them.


 The beach work stopped just on that side of the oceanana pier, so the beach work had little to no impact on where you were fishing.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

WVHillBilly said:


> The beach work stopped just on that side of the oceanana pier, so the beach work had little to no impact on where you were fishing.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Von said:


> View attachment 68034


I’m still getting use to the site so I messed up a few post.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Von said:


> It


It move west and looks like it ended right where I was fishing. I guess being right on the edge may have been a good thing?


----------



## WVHillBilly (Mar 16, 2021)

I fished mostly between the green line areas. Not much was happening. Not just me but everyone up and down the beach. Most days I was out there for 5-7 hours. Some more. From pupubpublic parking/bathroom spot just inside fort macon park to the pier.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

WVHillBilly said:


> I fished mostly between the green line areas. Not much was happening. Not just me but everyone up and down the beach. Most days I was out there for 5-7 hours. Some more. From pupubpublic parking/bathroom spot just inside fort macon park to the pier.
> View attachment 68035
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Here’s a picture of the puppy drum I caught between Oceania Pier and Fort Macon in August of 2020.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Well two pictures LOL!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Kiss your sand fleas goodbye if they replenish the beach...


----------

